# [SOLVED] NUTools - kończy działanie po kilku minutach

## bartmarian

Witam,

od czasu UP do wersji sys-power/nut-2.6.0-r1 traci połączenie, dokładniej upsdrv,

sądziłem że może to być spowodowane że używałem ttyUSB0 (pl2303), ale dziś

użyłem ttyS0 i okazało się, że jest dokładnie to samo, w logach otrzymuję

```
...

Oct  9 21:11:00 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:11:52 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:12:44 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:13:36 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:14:28 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:15:20 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:16:12 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:17:04 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:17:56 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:18:48 apcsmart[605055]: Warning: excessive comm failures, limiting error reporting

Oct  9 21:18:48 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:19:40 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:20:32 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:21:24 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:22:16 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:23:08 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:24:00 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:24:52 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:25:44 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:26:36 apcsmart[605055]: Communications with UPS lost: Communications with UPS lost - check cabling

Oct  9 21:27:28 apcsmart[605055]: Warning: excessive comm failures, limiting error reporting

...
```

od czasu do czasu nawiąże sam komunikację z powrotem, ale też na krótko. Poprzednia wersja nut

została usunięta już z drzewa, ale wolał bym nie wracać do starszej, jeżeli uda się użyć nowszej.

Uruchamiałem też z palca, żeby otrzymać więcej info, ale niestety więcej informacji nie dostałem...

(/lib64/nut/apcsmart -D -a server -u root)

--edit--

nut'a kiedyś uruchomiłem jako root i tak pozostało, na user:nut działa od kilku dni bez problemu.

----------

